# Egg Share and Work



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

I have just started a new role at work and work in a very male orientated environment. I work shifts and mainly work outside in a hands on role. I am concerned because my work place does not have any fertility policy in place and I do not want to tell them anyway unless I absolutely have to. I want to egg share within the next few months but I am concerned about the reaction that I will get at work. I want to if possible go through the treatment without telling them. Will that be possible? I work shifts and may struggle to get the time off for certain proceedures unless I tell them. Is everything carried out on a set day or could I work it round my days off? Also how am I likely to be affected by any treatment and will I be able to carry on with my work as normal without them knowing or will I not be able to carry out my job as I do now do to side affects of the IVF?

Any advice would be gratefully received and I would love to hear about your experiences?

Thank you.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya Hun,

IVF will work to it's own timetable rather than what suits your working needs I'm afraid. Though if you work shifts could you ask to work later shifts so you have mornings off? In my experience (but this vary from clinic to clinic) most appts for scanning etc will take place in the morning. 

If you search this thread I am sure that someone has posted a very thorough detailed post about the exacts of egg sharing.. I'm afraid I don't have time to go through things step by step.

I would be careful telling a new employer of your intent to get pregnant... Just in case! 

Depending on how 'hands on' your job is I would suggest you take time off after egg collection and egg transfer..

Good luck!

K


----------



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi thank you for your reply. Unfortunately I work 12 hour shifts and to get them changed I would have to give them the reason why. I thought as much about things having to happen on a particular day I was just hoping that it would not be the case. I will just have to see what happens and if needs be then I will have to tell them but I will try not to. I'm just worrying to much about what they will all think of me for doing it when I have not been in my new job for long but I suppose I need to get over that. 

Anyway I am worrying to much about something that may never happen.

Congrats as I see it all worked out well for you.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,


I have't egg shared before, but I have had treatment. 


I fibbed on my 1st go (and sad to say I am glad I did) I said I had hospital appts (not a lie) for Gyne issues. This may work well for u being in a male environment, they maybe too embarassed to ask questions! 


The most arkward was not knowing when EC was going to take place, and needing time off. Kindly my GP signed me off work the week of my "op" so I had a three weeks off. They can't argue with a dr's note, and by the sounds of your job you may benefit with the 2ww off too. I'd go and chat with ur GP see if they are supportive. 


IF your gp isn't supportive you can sign off urself for a week-yes it will go on ur record but hey ho! 


I found out the Thurs before my EC what their plan was for EC on Mon or Tues, so u only get a little bit of notice. 


Failing that, have u any holidays left? xx


----------



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I do have plenty of holidays left but we have to have so many people in work so if there's people off already then they won't let me have it. If I had some sort of idea of days in advance then I may be able to get it off but there's no guarantee. Do they not give you an idea right up to the last minute? I guess I will just have to play it by ear when/if the time comes. I was hoping to be able to go through it without the need to tell them but I might not have a choice especially when it comes to certain proceedures because if it affects me then I probably won't be able to do my job properly either. It's not as though I would lose my job or anything its just that I don't want them to know!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I know where ur coming from its such a personal matter, I didn't want to tell my employer's either... I actually took on more hours after my tx didn't work, which I know wouldn't have been offered had they thought I was activly ttc!


When u start they can give u an approx number of weeks but it all depends on ur response to the drugs etc. I do know most clinics offer early morning appts for those who have to be in work at 9, just not sure the same applys to scans etc as was starting work late after my scan and they were an hour and a half behind on appts, I nearly got up and left cz I had to be in work! 


Do you think you could get away with just mentioning to your boss you have sone hospital appts coming up? then they maybe abit leanient when the time comes. And possibly when you get an approx idea of dates take a week or two holiday leave around expected EC. xx


----------



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

If I was given some sort of idea on approximate dates then I could try and put leave in advance. If I couldn't get leave then I would probably have to tell them but I am worried about the response I will get because they could take me off my new role. I start work at 7am so even if they do early appointments then it would not be early enough! I guess I just worry to much about what they think and I should try and put myself first which is hard to do. Wish I didn't worry so much then I would just do it and not care about the effect on work.


----------

